# What is your impression of this trainer/behaviorist?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've been thinking about trying some private lessons to work on Bianca's leash reactivity. This is the trainer/behaviorist:
Dog Behavior Solutions

They have "growl classes" (2 levels of them) and I had thought of taking Bianca to those before but now I think she's advanced beyond that type of class. They also offer private lessons so I thought that might be a good option. Bianca has been doing great and her reactivity, but I still need to work on with her is her behavior in close proximity to other dogs on leash (face-to-save)... She sometimes lifts her lip or growls when other dogs come in contact with her, especially if they come face-to-face or try to sniff noses. In general once she gets to know a dog she doesn't do that anymore, it's usually "strangers". She also will still once in a while get focused on another dog at a distance and bark at them, especially if they stare back, but that does not happen very often anymore. 
One thing I wasn't sure about is the way they describe the 'behavior modification' on the website sounds more like they will tell you what to do and then you do it on your own at home. If I could do it on my own I already would be, but it's very hard to find people/dogs willing/able to work with us in this situation and dogs who won't react if Bianca does.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sounds like a great place to try! If any thing, you'll be a huge help to others if the place is wonderful. And can give personal experiences/comments.

I've been to tons of different trainers at this point. Some I love! Some I go to a few sessions and then don't return. But I learn something from each and every experience!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry for all the typos and stuff, I was typing too fast I guess and I've been typing all day trying to finish up a grant proposal paper so I didn't proofread my post as well as I usually do before posting!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> I've been thinking about trying some private lessons to work on Bianca's leash reactivity. This is the trainer/behaviorist:
> Dog Behavior Solutions
> 
> They have "growl classes" (2 levels of them) and I had thought of taking Bianca to those before but now I think she's advanced beyond that type of class. They also offer private lessons so I thought that might be a good option. Bianca has been doing great and her reactivity, but I still need to work on with her is her behavior in close proximity to other dogs on leash (face-to-save)... She sometimes lifts her lip or growls when other dogs come in contact with her, especially if they come face-to-face or try to sniff noses. In general once she gets to know a dog she doesn't do that anymore, it's usually "strangers". She also will still once in a while get focused on another dog at a distance and bark at them, especially if they stare back, but that does not happen very often anymore.
> One thing I wasn't sure about is the way they describe the 'behavior modification' on the website sounds more like they will tell you what to do and then you do it on your own at home. If I could do it on my own I already would be, but it's very hard to find people/dogs willing/able to work with us in this situation and dogs who won't react if Bianca does.


Might want to check - the behaviorist i work with here in CA often will bring her own dog to a lesson to act as the socialy acceptable dog (very calm and easy going).


----------

